# My Doggos



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

These are two of my three dogs. I don't have a good picture of the third right now.
The labrador is Titus. He's a rescue. He showed up at our house last mother's day. Keeping him was the best idea ever.

The small dog is a mixed breed. She used to belong to my grandmother. It's funny though, because when my grandmother got her, she asked my fam what we should name her. I said Ginger. This was before she was ours. Technically she my dog.

The third dog (not pictured, think of a black beagle) is Little Mamma. She's also a rescue. Back when we lived in Louisiana, we found her wandering around the Walmart. I convinced my parents that we needed to take her. We did. later she had 6 puppies, three girls, three boys. Sadly we din't keep any of them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Love this! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

Got a picture of Little Mamma! Finally


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She is too, too cute:

I did rescue for German Shorthaired Pointers for 25 years so I know how valuable are those who adopt. You and your family are the best!!!


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> She is too, too cute:
> 
> I did rescue for German Shorthaired Pointers for 25 years so I know how valuable are those who adopt. You and your family are the best!!!


Our first dog was Libby, we adopted her from an dog pound in Georgia. She was the best dog ever. She lived a full life and went to many adventures with Little Mamma. I know that there are amazing dogs to be rescued and/or adopted. I doubt I'd never NOT adopt from a shelter or a rescue organization. That's really cool that you rescued dogs too!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

My dogs were also rescue's, I've also managed to persuade a few relations and friends to adopt rather than buy. Gorgeous Doggo's


----------



## Beauty_Cod (Jun 11, 2019)

I also love dogs! And the good about it - I can have my dog around even if I have a baby.


----------

